# Best 2 Man layout boat..



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Just remember things can go south really quick so having room and reliable quick thinking people is key. Hit a main line with the prop in a good wind killing the engine through the spread with line around prop better think quick in November.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

maddiedog said:


> Hit a main line with the prop in a good wind killing the engine through the spread with line around prop better think quick in November.


Thats the stuff you don't think of right off hand untill it happens. And having that in mind will better prepare me for it.Having a knife accessible is the small things over looked..Awesome stuff, thanks alot..And in later year hunts your hands dont want to work good if you cant feel them..


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

charcoal300zxtt said:


> Bankes Revolution is the best two man IMO. You are definitely gonna need more motor on your boat, especially with three guys/gear/and towing a layout.
> http://bankesboats.com/revolution.htm


x2 on the Revolution and the comment re needing more motor. When we first got the Revolution my initial thought was "Oh my God, we're never gonna be able to hide this thing." But I became a believer real quick. Cadillac of 2-man layout boats for sure.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

There are many different shapes and sizes of layout boats. There is only a couple truely towable layouts out there. Lots of them people claim can be towed but remember to verify this before trying to run wide open with a layout behind the tender. And weather conditions play a role. I would look for a lightweight layout that can be carried inside the tender or a lightweight towable one that can be in case of a emergency. 

Hit the shows this fall Bay City or Pointe Moullie and there will be several to check out. As someone said we bought MLB and now make 10 different layout boats. We manufacture more models than there are other layout models being made today and many of those are simple copies of the original designs we own. 

Your welcome to come to the shop and check them out. We generally will have 3-4 different ones racked up at all times now days. 

Remember safety first. make sure the boat your considering meets uscg standards and it can be verified with the manufacturer. You can search the USCG database for manufacturers who are registered boat builders and should be following the standard regulations. Layouts are often called coffins for a reason. And you dont want to find that out the hard way.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Has Bankes ever had their boats tested by they Coast Guard? Their web site says they meet or exceed Coast Guard requirements, but I don't see where it states that they have gone through testing. Do they have USCG capacity plates on them? 

When I got the MLB boats into Cabela's, back in 2000, one of the first things we did, after we did our personal testing, was to require that Mark get his boats tested by the Coast Guard. All of the "MLB" boats I have owned, or have hunted out of, carried USCG capacity plates on them. 

I assume that still holds true with the new owners.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

DecoySlayer said:


> Has Bankes ever had their boats tested by they Coast Guard? Their web site says they meet or exceed Coast Guard requirements, but I don't see where it states that they have gone through testing. Do they have USCG capacity plates on them?
> 
> When I got the MLB boats into Cabela's, back in 2000, one of the first things we did, after we did our personal testing, was to require that Mark get his boats tested by the Coast Guard. All of the "MLB" boats I have owned, or have hunted out of, carried USCG capacity plates on them.
> 
> I assume that still holds true with the new owners.


Decoy slayer, that is correct, We retain all the CG testing data from MLB and our boats. As for Bankes I cannot say if they were ever sent for testing but thats not a requirement and the USCG no longer tests boats for manufacturers. But they still purchase them secretly and test. We were fortunate to have been thru the testing process with the USCG just as MLB did and realize how important these tests are especially considering the type of boat and use it will see. Just because a boat carries a yellow capacity label doesn't mean anything. you can buy them anywhere. The tell tell is when you see a boat rated for alot of weight and others are no where near those numbers for a boat of similar size.Dead give away that the procedures are not followed properly. Capacity is simple. Its based on how much weight a boat can hold before it takes on water. NOTHING more. the rest of the tests are for floatation requirements. But if a company puts a label on a boat and there is a serious problem someone sinks it and someone is hurt or worse killed the first thing that happens is that boat is sent to the USCG test facility to insure it was up to standards and that it tests for what ever that label on it states. if it doesn't. Expect major problems for the manufacturer to follow shortly. If a manufacturer improperly rates a boat and then its found to fail to meet SUCG standards the USCG will issue a recall and force the manufacturer to fix every boat sold and also fine them for it. Its just not worth it. If your going to manufacture boats follow the rules. Peoples lives depend on it. And especially with duck boats that are used in harsh conditions where death is only a few seconds away most of the time we are on the water. We have been in business 15 years now specifically building duck boats and layout boats. Buy only tested boats from manufacturers who know what they are doing. I'd venture to say Bankes is one of those manufacturers as I have never heard any problems with them and they make a great product no doubt. however I can't say what the rules for boat builders are in Canada. Only the USA.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I remember Mark calling me after his first trip to the USCG test facility. He was all excited. He had to tell me how the testing was done in the "static tank" etc. I wish I could have gone and seen it done. I be it was a great learning experience.


----------

